# Dog sitter - Surrey.



## sbonnett76 (Apr 6, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a dog sitter? They'd need to like cats as well because we have two of those! We live between jct 9 and 10 of the M25.

We haven't booked a holiday yet, but it's getting to that time of year so I want to ensure our furry babies are sorted before we do anything.

I could sort the cats out separately and would consider Roxy going to stay with someone (definitely not kennels), but she would have to be an only dog and would be better in an adult only household, which narrows it down quite a lot!

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

.......................


----------



## jamesqu (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Sarah,

Wondered if you were still looking for someone to sit your pets? Might be a bit late now to be fair.

I don't have my own dog as I live in rented accommodation, but I am a dog lover, I've pet/house sat for a people in the past and I work quite nearby in Reigate. 

Rotties are a breed I am experienced with and have a soft spot for, as I previously looked after a few for a breeder (who I'm sure would provide a reference). 

Give me a shout if you are still looking for someone anyway and we can talk further.

Thanks,
James


----------



## sbonnett76 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi James,

Thanks for responding. We've found someone now, but I'll definitely bear you in mind if she's ever unable to help. 

It's nice to hear that you're a rottie lover!

Sarah.


----------



## jamesqu (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah, please do Sarah.

Glad to hear you found someone to help anyway.

James


----------

